# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Op zoek naar schildklierspecialist!

## tiny0190

ik ben op zoek,..naar een heel gedegen specialist op het gebied van schildklier ziekten in het Rijnstate ziekenhuis te Arnhem.

ik heb de ziekte van Graves en voorheen had ik in heerlen een endocrinoloog die geweldig menselijk was,..niet enkel volgens voorschriften van vakliteratuur handelde,..maar naar de mens in zijn geheel keek met name bij waar ik mij het beste bij voelde,....aan de hand daarvan,..kreeg ik dan mijn medicatie ,..mischien vraag ik wel het onmogelijke nu,..maar deze menselijke endo's en internisten bestaan dus wel!
wie helpt mij?
lieve groet
tiny :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Tiny,

Ik zou het helaas niet weten  :Frown: 

Ik las wel op de website (www.alysiszorggroep.nl) dat ze graag willen dat de patient zelf een behandelaar kiest en dat ze een apart Schildklier Centrum heben op locatie Rijnstate. Afspraaknummer polikliniek: 088-005 7750 en E-mail: [email protected] Misschien dat je hun per e-mail of telefonisch advies kan vragen over welke specialisten die daar werkzaam zijn vakkundig en goed zijn?

Op independer.nl kun je kijken wat het oordeel is van huisartsen en patienten.
Als ik zoek op basis van behandeling/aandoening kan ik kiezen voor Langzaamwerkende schildklier (Hypothyreoïdie), Schildklierkanker en Snelwerkende schildklier (Hyperthyreoïdie) dan heeft het Rijnstate 3 van de 4 sterren en een 7.3 van patienten, 1 polikliniek en onbekend of er dagbehandeling mogelijk is. Meer details hier; http://www.independer.nl/ziekenhuizen/details.aspx het enige wat ik er niet kon vinden was een naam van een goede specialist. 

Ik heb nog even verder gekeken en vond de volgende link http://www.12forum.nl/forum/bericht....tID=4582&fID=3 waarop velen van mening zijn dat ene dr. de Boer die als endocrinoloog werkzaam is in het Rijnstate goed zou moeten zijn. 

Hopelijk kom je verder met deze informatie!
Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## tiny0190

> Hallo Tiny,
> 
> Ik zou het helaas niet weten 
> 
> Ik las wel op de website (www.alysiszorggroep.nl) dat ze graag willen dat de patient zelf een behandelaar kiest en dat ze een apart Schildklier Centrum heben op locatie Rijnstate. Afspraaknummer polikliniek: 088-005 7750 en E-mail: [email protected] Misschien dat je hun per e-mail of telefonisch advies kan vragen over welke specialisten die daar werkzaam zijn vakkundig en goed zijn?
> 
> Op independer.nl kun je kijken wat het oordeel is van huisartsen en patienten.
> Als ik zoek op basis van behandeling/aandoening kan ik kiezen voor Langzaamwerkende schildklier (Hypothyreoïdie), Schildklierkanker en Snelwerkende schildklier (Hyperthyreoïdie) dan heeft het Rijnstate 3 van de 4 sterren en een 7.3 van patienten, 1 polikliniek en onbekend of er dagbehandeling mogelijk is. Meer details hier; http://www.independer.nl/ziekenhuizen/details.aspx het enige wat ik er niet kon vinden was een naam van een goede specialist. 
> 
> ...




dank e wel lieve Luuss...ik heb een verwijsbrief opgehaald en ga de afspraak regelen met Dr H de Boer........

----------


## Luuss0404

Graag gedaan hoor Tiny  :Smile: 
Ik hoop dat het lukt met het maken van een afspraak en dat deze dokter menselijk is en jou op een goede manier behandeld en helpt!
Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Petra717

Succes Tiny!

----------


## Armanda

Goedemorgen,

Weet iemand een goede schildklierspecialist in het ziekenhuis in Alkmaar of Beverwijk?
Een specialist die goed luistert, meedenkt en zich niet krampachtig aan statistieken vasthoudt.

Alvast bedankt en een fijne dag!

----------

